

Show HN: Team task manager - kevinwithnall
http://www.teamfocus.me

======
kevinwithnall
As a bunch of programmers, we created a system for tracking tasks for our team
and have put it together as a seperate product.

I will give free 100 user access for 1 year to anyone who asks so I am
honestly interested in feedback, not money, from the HN community.

------
kevinwithnall
We also would love feedback about marketing etc as we don't really know about
that.

~~~
borplk
"NSA Proof Secure Tasks"

You lost me and a whole bunch of other people there.

"NSA Proof" is the new "military grade encryption", please don't use it.

~~~
kevinwithnall
Is it just the description you disagree with ?

I'll get it changed. I was thinking of something like "256bit encryption" or
"AES256 encryption" but thought they were too techy

~~~
borplk
I'd suggest phrases like "Made with security in mind" or "Robust security".

~~~
kevinwithnall
Thanks for your help. This has been changed.

~~~
borplk
Much better now :)

